# Bose announces 1st TV



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

46", 1080p, built-in Bose® 5.1 audio system -- _only_ *$5,349.00*

http://www.bose.com/controller?url=/shop_online/televisions/videowave/index.jsp


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Interesting concept but the small screen size (46") is a downfall.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Big enough for me, but IMO, the price is the problem. At best, a niche (rich) market.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Why?

Bose speakers and headphones are so over priced as it is...

Bose = Monster


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Why?
> 
> Bose speakers and headphones are so over priced as it is...
> 
> Bose = Monster


Exactly.

More like Boz-o.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

MysteryMan said:


> Interesting concept but the small screen size (46") is a downfall.


And it only weighs 97 pounds! :eek2:
As usual, with Bose: innovative engineering, greatly overpriced. Several nice ideas, like the click pad remote and onscreen display, but simulated 5.1 sound? Gimme a break! 

Bose: the Monster Cable of home entertainment! :lol:


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Nick said:


> 46", 1080p, built-in Bose® 5.1 audio system -- _only_ *$5,349.00*
> 
> http://www.bose.com/controller?url=/shop_online/televisions/videowave/index.jsp


When I saw the title, my first thought was, "I bet it's going to be a crazy price." I was correct. :lol:


----------



## pfp (Apr 28, 2009)

Nick said:


> 46", 1080p, built-in Bose® 5.1 audio system -- _only_ *$5,349.00*
> 
> http://www.bose.com/controller?url=/shop_online/televisions/videowave/index.jsp


Just what we need an overhyped, overpriced, so-so TV.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

^^ What they said. ^^

Got no use for Blose.

Whaddya bet they'll be Spamming late night TV with it soon?


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

"No highs? No lows? Must be Bose"

Note the omission of DTS in the supported HD audio. Just how much more would that have cost? Or did the DTS group just say "who is this? Bose, yeah right"

Don "sad truth is it will sell" Bolton


----------



## HiDefRev (Jan 15, 2007)

Just what we need. Another overhyped, overpriced *BLOSE* P.O.S to dupe the unsuspecting consumers. .


----------



## timf (Apr 21, 2002)

Hasn't this TV already been out for over a year?


----------



## Glen_D (Oct 21, 2006)

Nick said:


> Big enough for me, but IMO, the price is the problem. At best, a niche (rich) market.


And I never see Bose products advertised at discounted prices, and they are typically excluded from retailer promotional discounts.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

timf said:


> Hasn't this TV already been out for over a year?


At least 11 months:

http://www.nytimes.com/2010/12/03/technology/personaltech/03BOSE.html


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Let's be fair about this. First there's this:


> A Bose specialist will call you within one business day of placing your order. We'll provide delivery and setup information, and answer any questions you have.
> 
> Premium delivery and setup included with purchase. Services available within 150 miles of a Bose store location.
> 
> ...


And then there's this in the lower left: 





So if you money isn't an issue and you want a terrific home theater "effect" ...in your bedroom, let's say, to watch Leno or Letterman... without being bothered with all the details of installation, hey, why not?

For a home theater where money is not an issue, perhaps not.:sure:


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

I spent 3 months working at a Circuit City store not long after I retired and was still trying to stay out of her kitchen. Standing joke among us was "Bose, better sound through advertising".


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

phrelin said:


> Let's be fair about this. First there's this: And then there's this in the lower left:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not a BOSE fan but I agree. If money is not a issue and simplicity is then this would be a way to go.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

All well and good, but you can have any system installed including those with real quality and not just a bloated price.


----------



## rrdirectsr (Jan 30, 2011)

Funny story. I was working the day after X-Mas and at one point I had 3 people around me trying to help people program their D** remotes to BOSE TVs. BOSE seems to do well in certain demographics


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

rrdirectsr said:


> Funny story. I was working the day after X-Mas and at one point I had 3 people around me trying to help people program their D** remotes to BOSE TVs. BOSE seems to do well in certain demographics


Is that a demographic where there's more money than sense??


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

This will work great with my new iPod dock. The 100 pounds for the TV helps offset the 700 pound dock.

http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/tec...-worlds-loudest-ipod-dock-weighs-700-lbs.html


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Aha! Another "must see" at CES!


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Yes! I must admit, seeing the picture makes me giggle a bit. It actually messes with my mind a bit, because I have trouble comprehending the scale, even seeing the iPod in top.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

I bet it's a Direct/Reflecting television.



In other words, you point it at the wall and watch it through a mirror.


----------



## Kevin F (May 9, 2010)

I have the Bose IE2 and AE2 headphones and I think that they are great. I am not a fan of Bose home theatre products though. All they do is exploit the midrange and provide no other sounds, in my opinion.

Kevin


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

I agree that Bose is overrpriced, but I've found out about them that I really like. My grandfather had a Bose 3-2-1 system that I inherited when he died. Found out that for some reason the right channel audio was not working on any of the composite inputs. Called up Bose to see what could be done to fix it. $130 will fix any and all failures in the system back to like new condition, regardless of what has failed. I just use the optical input instead, but good to know if the board or something else expensive fails, thats all I'll have to pay to get the bugger fixed.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

I just Love my Bose Quiet Comfort 2 and 3 Headphones along with my Bose Music Mates for my PC for only $100 which I thought was a steal considering the sound and the size.

Of course money is no problem for me so what others consider Pricey I see as Doable if the End Result is a Product that delivers the sound I want or need.

I would not buy this Bose TV though but I know some who will for it's simplicity. They are not technical and if it works for them and sounds Great and the Picture looks good they will spring for it.


----------

